# Delorme PN-40 GPS Product Review



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We have completed the evaluation of a Delorme PN-40 GPS and posted a product review on it. It is quite the little GPS.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I think mine is great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm looking at one of these but I don't know much about the mapping etc. My old Garmin was not that advanced. Lets say you have a thick 200 acre property you wanted to map with stand locations, deer sign etc, how much of the property can you see at once...or what is the scale I guess I'm asking. With their map program, could I plot the whole property on a fullsize computer screen and see the layout? Would like to be able to do this for scouting etc and tracking stand locations. Now even sure if I am asking the proper questions......


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have the pn40 and love it. You should be able to see the property just fine. But of course as you zume in you will lose it. With the topo software that comes with the unit you will be able to see it all on your pc as well and even view it in 3d wich is very cool. There is definitely a learning curve with it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> I'm looking at one of these but I don't know much about the mapping etc. My old Garmin was not that advanced. Lets say you have a thick 200 acre property you wanted to map with stand locations, deer sign etc, how much of the property can you see at once...or what is the scale I guess I'm asking. With their map program, could I plot the whole property on a fullsize computer screen and see the layout? Would like to be able to do this for scouting etc and tracking stand locations. Now even sure if I am asking the proper questions......


You could do all of that and more.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks! I'll give this one a closer look. Also looking at the Garmin Oregon series I think and the 60CSX


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

WOW, i did not realize that any gps had sattelite images built in for interaction. That is very, very handy. I just got done pumping up my oregon 400t in another thread and now I want one of these. The only thing I care about is satt. images, I should have read about this thing before buying my garmin I still love everything about mine but.....


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Service is good to.

Mine would not power up. Sent it in, with less then a week's turnaround and all the info intact.


----------

